# Gästebuch (rechtliche Sache)



## Wolfsbein (7. Mai 2002)

Tut mir leid, dass ich das hier reinschreibe, aber ich denke es passt am besten zu den Admins/Webmastern, sorry.
Ich habe ein Gästebuch laufen und irgend ein Komiker schreibt da immer höchst beleidigende Sachen rein; grundlos. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer es ist, bin mir aber sicher, dass es jemand aus dem Kolleg ist.
Meine Frage: Ich habe den Typen jetzt per Edit zweimal gewarnt, er soll den ****** lassen, es hilft aber nicht. Die IPs, Hostadressen, etc. habe ich. Wenn ich das ganze einem Provider melde, dann kriegt der doch Ärger, oder? Das Problem dabei ist nur, wem melde ich das?
Danke. Und wenn ein Admin eine bessere Kategorie für das Thema hat, bitte dorthin verschieben.


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Also, ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich was bringt, wenn du das deinem Provider meldest... Also, entweder du müsstest dich an deinen Gästebuch-Anbieter wenden und ob der da was macht bzw. was machen kann wag ich zu bezweifeln... 
Mit der IP kannst du dich höchstens an den Provider (wenn er einen größeren wie AOL oder T-online nutzt) wenden und denen mitteilen , das der Typ dein GB zumüllt, ob die das juckt ist eine andere Frage.
Nutzt er keinen dieser Anbieter, bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------



## Wolfsbein (7. Mai 2002)

Das Gästebuch habe ich selber geschrieben, d.h. ich habe die Logs, da sie auf meinem Server liegen.


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

Achso... damit fällt die eine Alternative (die eigentlich keine war) weg...
Ich denke, da wirst du keine Chancen haben...


----------



## Quentin (7. Mai 2002)

wenn du screenshots, logfiles usw usf hast hast du sehr wohl eine chance...

über den host müsstest du rausfinden bei welchem provider der ist, dann gehst du einfach auf die provider-homepage und suchst irgendwo einen kontakt-button, dort schreibst du den sachverhalt so detailiert wie möglich rein.....

versuchen kann nicht schaden *g*


----------



## Nuklearflo (7. Mai 2002)

schon, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, ob das den Provider wirklich interesiert, ob der Typ da irgendein GB vollmüllt oder nicht...
Wenn ich Provider wäre, würde mich das wahrscheinlich nicht interessieren, da wahrscheinlich Tagtäglich 1000e solcher mails bei mir ankommen...

Aber Quentin hat recht, einen Versuch ist es bestimmt wert.


----------

